# Dangerous Masters Chimnea - be aware



## BadSeed (30/5/15)

Back in March we bought a La Hacienda Pizza Clay Chiminea from Masters.
It was seasoned correctly and then used around eight - ten times.
The last time we used it the entire bottom of the Chimnea cracked and dropped out spilling hot burning wood and embers over the patio.
Fortunately our children were no longer sitting in front of it toasting marshmallows at this time.
I have cross posted this on a few forums and this seems like a good spot.

I returned to the store and spoke to the manager, I didn't have the receipt anymore and wasn't really concerned about money back, just the safety aspect.
He mentioned a few people had bought them back cracked and his exact words were "This has happened too many times"
He then said he would contact the buyer and manufacturer and call me back within two days. No call.
After a week I called back and was again told that he would call me back. Again, no call.
I sent an email to Masters earlier in the week and the reply said someone would contact me within 48 hours, guess what. No contact.

This is a dangerous product and not fit for purpose.
Masters management know about this and the risk involved in using it and don't seem to be concerned about the safety of their customers. Here are a couple of pictures of the aftermath.


----------



## Danwood (30/5/15)

Good reporting, mate.... onya.

Glad no one was hurt.


----------



## Bridges (30/5/15)

Keep at 'em, not good enough. Burns aren't fun, glad everyone was OK. Not sure how it rolls in WA but in VIC a dangerous, faulty, potentiality fire causing product could also be reported to the Metropolitan Fire Brigade who can make some noise for you.


----------



## spog (30/5/15)

I do not participate in social media ie: twitter and Facebook ,put it out there ( if you are a member).
Use it as a tool to warn others and get attention to a possible nasty consequence and remedy.


----------



## hellbent (31/5/15)

send a link of this post to Masters and I guarantee they will get straight back to you...


----------



## BadSeed (31/5/15)

Masters contacted me about an hour after this post <_< I also cross posted on a camping forum.

Apparently they take these things very seriously and are contacting the store, the manufacturers, the management hierarchy, everyman and his dog.
I must have just imagined being fobbed off with bullshit for the last two weeks.

The reviews on the Masters website tell a similar tale - https://www.masters.com.au/product/100316125/la-hacienda-pizza-clay-chiminea-spring-green


----------



## hellbent (31/5/15)

Isn't it marvellous how much they dislike bad publicity


----------



## Danwood (31/5/15)

I suspect they prefer the tag line 'Australia's fastest growing hardware store' to 'Australia's most ignorant hardware store with regards to customer safety'.
I do like their range of chilli plants though, which could also give you a nasty burn, ironically.


----------



## komodo (1/6/15)

Masters - same chain that had the issue with the shit house electrical wiring they bought from china being a fire hazzard.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (1/6/15)

just looking at that thing it doesn't seem to have adequate support at the base. Pretty poor design.


----------



## Dave70 (2/6/15)

Lets imagine a potentially much worse, slightly different but entirely plausible scenario. *Timber* deck, family gone to bed, chimnea fails and drops its fiery guts.
As noted above in regard to the faulty electrical wiring, these ******* Mc Hardware stores should take an interest in performing a little due diligence on their suppliers and quality control before their $2 shop merchandise does some real damage.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (2/6/15)

But still, we'll all keep buying from the main "two" hardware stores purely based on price...


----------



## shaunous (3/6/15)

Some of us DJ


----------



## spog (3/6/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> But still, we'll all keep buying from the main "two" hardware stores purely based on price...


Here in Port Lincoln one of the locally owned h/ware shops ( home hardware) closed its doors on Sunday as Bunnings has taken a lot of the local business,I now go to Mitre 10 purely to support local business .
I have yet to buy anything from Bunnings here, but it pisses me off that many of the locals want to shop there ,not in locally owned businesses and then whinge when locals are loosing their jobs.


----------



## Dave70 (4/6/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> But still, we'll all keep buying from the main "two" hardware stores purely based on price...


And thats the problem - not the pricing, the assumption. I bought my last cordless drill set from a local guy who had them on special. Cheaper than bunnings 'every day low prices'. 
A lot of their gear is cheap because its flimsy disposable shit (citronella bamboo torch anyone?) Look at the glazed expression of many of the shoppers. Came in simply to buy a paint brush, got seduced by the gratuitous chirping of the trained parrot like staff and the giant fascist hammers adorning all their logos, left wheeling out a poorly constructed garden shredder. When you inevitably return next week with the warranty card in your hand, the cycle will repeat.

I _do_ like the fact they have a play land for the kiddies where I can sit and enjoy a piece of stale cake and indifferently prepared coffee whilst hoping one of the kids injures themselves on the equipment. 
Nothing to serious mind you, just enough to provoke a generous out of court settlement.


----------



## Danwood (4/6/15)

You're just as likely to injure yourself with that leaden cake... but the outcome is the same.

And remember folks, ''Low prices are just the beginning !''


----------



## Grott (4/6/15)

I support my local Mitre 10, I don't have to walk 500 miles to get something, I get fast personal friendly service and the pricing is competitive. Last year I bought a basic 4 burner bbq, the owner assembled the unit that day, delivered it after hours (both free) and came in and had a homebrew. Now you cant beat that for customer service. Bunnings, lucky to find someone that's not on a till.

Cheers


----------



## AHB_Admin (4/6/15)

That manager is probably in a world of trouble. If your chain stores are anything like our he wouldn't be allowed to say shit with a mouth full of it. Any sort of negative talk against the company, admitting products are crap, you name it is seen as corporate treason.


----------



## Fat Bastard (4/6/15)

Every time I go to Bummings (for there are no independent hardware shops near my home) I feel like punching someone. I once asked the idiot in the tool section for a 6mm standard thread tap and he told me to try the plumbing section.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/6/15)

Dave70 said:


> A lot of their gear is cheap because its flimsy disposable shit (citronella bamboo torch anyone?)


Thats it .....I am Done.


Going back to my daily driver, which just happens to be a 1961 Morris Minor Ute....made at Zetland in 1961 no less

Good old Aussie steel stamped by British dies, .....but mostly British steel stamped in Britain.......

But the plate says BMC Ltd ( Australia ) so it is a legit Aussie Ute....mostly made in Britain....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/6/15)

Fat Bastard said:


> Every time I go to Bummings (for there are no independent hardware shops near my home) I feel like punching someone. I once asked the idiot in the tool section for a 6mm standard thread tap and he told me to try the plumbing section.


I have yet to sneak thru the doors without the " Hello...how are you..." ...thing......


Even with rampant small children causing a scene


I feel like such a failure


----------



## pcmfisher (5/6/15)

Fat Bastard said:


> Every time I go to Bummings (for there are no independent hardware shops near my home) I feel like punching someone. I once asked the idiot in the tool section for a 6mm standard thread tap and he told me to try the plumbing section.


So that would have been the tool in the tool section.


----------



## fraser_john (5/6/15)

I call Bunnings the "We don't have it store", every time I go there, I find the place where what I want is meant to be, just to find an empty frigging slot/box/rack/hanger/whatever.

"Bunnings Not-House tralalalalalala" a-holes.


----------



## madpierre06 (5/6/15)

"Insert generic chain name here", the cash generating one stop shop. Here to generate cash turnover, not actually sell you quality true value for money goods. We want you having to come back into the shop even if it means you are returning something.


----------



## welly2 (5/6/15)

The problem with Bunnings is they do a cracking sausage sizzle. Perhaps they should stick to doing that rather than flogging hardware goods.


----------



## earle (5/6/15)

fraser_john said:


> I call Bunnings the "We don't have it store", every time I go there, I find the place where what I want is meant to be, just to find an empty frigging slot/box/rack/hanger/whatever.
> 
> "Bunnings Not-House tralalalalalala" a-holes.


Exactly, fine if they've got something you want but if you need it to be ordered in don't hold your breath.

We've just been getting our ensuite renovated. Nearly everything that could gone wrong has, every delay that you could imagine. Then the builder says to us that the new shower screen is on order with their supplier. I ask who the supplier is - Bunnings. Faaaark - how about you try somewhere else?


----------



## spog (5/6/15)

welly2 said:


> The problem with Bunnings is they do a cracking sausage sizzle. Perhaps they should stick to doing that rather than flogging hardware goods.


I can't remember the details but I was told that Bunnings dictates the terms of those " charities" etc doing the sausage sizzles.


----------



## welly2 (5/6/15)

spog said:


> I can't remember the details but I was told that Bunnings dictates the terms of those " charities" etc doing the sausage sizzles.


Is that right? Hmm.. I suppose it wouldn't surprise me if they did. Tossers.


----------



## Wapehawi (6/6/15)

spog said:


> I can't remember the details but I was told that Bunnings dictates the terms of those " charities" etc doing the sausage sizzles.


I was treasurer of a club a couple of years ago, bunnings/masters don't dictate the sausage sizzle rules. They offer you guidelines to maximise your profits but you decide how to run it. You must be an incorporated association/not for profit organisation. The wait list to run one is usually quite long. You supply the people, they supply the shelter, bbq, cooking utensils and the gas.
No affiliation, etc, etc.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/15)

spog said:


> I can't remember the details but I was told that Bunnings dictates the terms of those " charities" etc doing the sausage sizzles.


Yep.

They tell you how many sausages per piece of bread and what drinks you can sell and how much. ( you cant sell the same drinks as in their shop vending machine ).

Its for " consistancy " accros their stores so that all sausage sizzles are the same


----------



## Wapehawi (6/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yep.
> 
> They tell you how many sausages per piece of bread and what drinks you can sell and how much. ( you cant sell the same drinks as in their shop vending machine ).
> 
> Its for " consistancy " accros their stores so that all sausage sizzles are the same


The few I was involved in, we were never told what products we could supply. We were lucky enough to have a butcher and an owner of a few IGA's, so we sourced our products through them.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/6/15)

Wapehawi said:


> The few I was involved in, we were never told what products we could supply. We were lucky enough to have a butcher and an owner of a few IGA's, so we sourced our products through them.


Local footy club got in trouble cause they didnt toe the company line. Where told that all sausage sizzles are supposed to be the same at all stores


----------



## wide eyed and legless (6/6/15)

Fat Bastard said:


> Every time I go to Bummings (for there are no independent hardware shops near my home) I feel like punching someone. I once asked the idiot in the tool section for a 6mm standard thread tap and he told me to try the plumbing section.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz2-ukrd2VQ


----------



## Wapehawi (6/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Local footy club got in trouble cause they didnt toe the company line. Where told that all sausage sizzles are supposed to be the same at all stores


I was in Toowoomba then, only one Bunnings and one Masters, maybe less strict there.


----------



## spog (6/6/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Local footy club got in trouble cause they didnt toe the company line. Where told that all sausage sizzles are supposed to be the same at all stores


" the same at all stores", there's the problem, or is it ? Good marketing on their side as people are after all sheep.
Keeping up with the Jones's etc well Bunnings caters for that hands down.


----------



## komodo (15/6/15)

Fat Bastard said:


> Every time I go to Bummings (for there are no independent hardware shops near my home) I feel like punching someone. I once asked the idiot in the tool section for a 6mm standard thread tap and he told me to try the plumbing section.


To be fair I wouldnt ever go to any hardware store for a threading tap.
I go to an industrial supplier like a bearing shop or a bolt shop and get the correct tap and appropriate drill along with cutting fluid etc. I've seen the shit they sell as taps and dies at bunnings and I wouldnt tap anything harder than a bar of soap with them.

Some times I like to go to the likes of bunnings just so I can browse without being harrassed. Sometimes I find in smaller independant hardware stores they can be a little too eager to help when you really just want to browse whilst clearing your head away from the house.


----------



## shaunous (15/6/15)

+1 on the Industrial / Bearing shop for sourcing anything like that. You'll find most of them can basically source anything, and keen to do so.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/6/15)

shaunous said:


> +1 on the Industrial / Bearing shop for sourcing anything like that. You'll find most of them can basically source anything, and keen to do so.


I could spend a lot of money in Eastlands Trade Supplies as well as East Coast Bearings & Tradelink....& TLE....& ...Caldwells.. h34r: .....way more than buninksc could ever get out of me

Support the local guys who know their stuff


----------



## shaunous (16/6/15)

Walked in the BSC/Calstar the other day, bought a heap of gear to rebuild a mig welder runner and hand piece, inner coils, new tips, gas ends, outer casings, all that gear. Thought i'd be up for heaps as I stocked up to future proof, walked out with change from $50.

Why go to Bunnings to get less quality gear from people who couldn't spell 'mig', let alone know what one was.


----------



## Dave70 (16/6/15)

Our local BOC Gas & Gear shop sure can spell 'mig'. 
But you don't get change from $50. 
Ok, maby if you buy one piece of engineering chalk.


----------



## shaunous (16/6/15)

Yeh, we don't deal with our local BOC shop anymore other then for Oxy-Acet and Argon Welding bottles, and that's only because we have to.


----------



## komodo (16/6/15)

BOC can suck my left one. I don't even have an account with BOC any more cause they're dicks.

Supagas or Coregas for us (I think coregas is some how connected to BOC though) All my welding gear though comes from Weldtronics


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/6/15)

shaunous said:


> Walked in the BSC/Calstar the other day, bought a heap of gear to rebuild a mig welder runner and hand piece, inner coils, new tips, gas ends, outer casings, all that gear. Thought i'd be up for heaps as I stocked up to future proof, walked out with change from $50.
> 
> Why go to Bunnings to get less quality gear from people who couldn't spell 'mig', let alone know what one was.


I love that place.....but I am careful to keep a reasonable distance from it....Its a bad shop...pure evil...

You can anything from Devcon ..to hand cleaner...then there are the casters...and pulleys...and sticks of silver solder....whitworth bolts ( I shit you not ) ....you can even buy a cement mixer and a decent generator to go with it....and high temprature hose...and.....stuff....


Its pure hell.....


----------



## shaunous (19/6/15)

Don't forget they sell bulk washing powder, so u can come home with your new automatic welding helmet you never mentioned you needed, and then surprise the missus with a you-beaut tub of septic friendly washing powder....


----------

